
Trump and the “batman effect” - ribasushi
http://slatestarcodex.com/2017/01/03/trump-and-the-batman-effect/
======
ribasushi
If time is scarce - just read the end of the article with an incredibly spot-
on summary ( from "There's an old joke..." onwards )

------
hunglee2
We are going to get the hero we deserve

